# Dwarf Parrots spawned



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I saw that one of my parrot pairs female was staying in the cave and the male was just outside, so I looked in the entrance and there they were little sesame seed size, kinda color too, eggs. I called Kirk and he suggested I could move them into their own 10 gallon with the eggs, they may reject the eggs once being moved but I could try. So after picking tiny little eggs out of the gravel I scooped up for and hour I finally placed all the eggs and the parents in there own 5 gallon (don't have a 10 gallon) How many days should I give it to see if the eggs are viable? Is there anything I should do to make the spawn a success? Any input please this is the first time I've had fish actually lay eggs


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

parrot fish eggs are not usually viable, as they are a mix between two fish. nothing you can really do can change that... i assume the will die off. you could get lucky and have them hatch... but its unlikley. they will also lay again soon, the best thing is just to leave them wth the parent, and witness unique spawning be behavior


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh you are sooo wrong Naonkid.....these Dwarfs constantly hatch and raise new young.....They are the best parents I have ever seen. I have successfully bred 3 batches and many of my clients have also had success......I basically call this a new breed as they have successfully reproduced.....However, Nanokid is correct as most Hybrids do no have the ability to reproduce.....this is an exception to the rule.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Don't mean to hijack this thread, but I was wondering what is the minimum number one should keep of this fish. 

They are growing on me everytime I see them!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

congrats, i hope some make it


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

ok that doesnt really answer my questions but thanx for the replies


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, outta my knowledge, they breed like crazy too, can't agree more with Kirk!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hi bri. mine now have wee itty bitty fry....almost siphoned them out. i had the trio togehter i moved to a 10g as they were picking spots to breed. after a cuople days they were chasing the 2nd female away so i removed her and left just the pair. they had them in a cave. since i just disturbed them, they r moving thefry to a rock in the middle. i just gave them some first bites. tons of ittle guys. sooo cute. so the eggs may be viable if not the parents will eat them, or you will get fry with no intervention. good luck


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Ok how many days does it usually take for the eggs to hatch? I moved the parents and there eggs a day or so ago, I have lifted the cave upand the eggs are still clear so they havent died yet


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

? I thought clear eggs meant they're not fertillized! Correct me if I'm wrong! I recall my GT always layed eggs every month when she's living in a tank by herself!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

angel eggs r clear and go white when infertile. never saw the dwarf parrot eggs so cant say for sure. .


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Some fish lay coloured eggs, but most are clear.. All eggs will turn white after a few hours to a day or so if infertile .. Fertile ones will remain translucent, either clear or in original colour and on close examination usually will start showing the developing embryo.. Often eye spots will be the first thing seen, then a wiggling tail will show before fry develop to the free swimming stage .


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

um dave? you forgot to tell everyone how cute my little fry r................lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> um dave? you forgot to tell everyone how cute my little fry r................lol


I will do it...Kathies fry are sooo cute and tiny (thats what i have been told) havent seen them myself yet lol 
U 2 should post pictures as soon as u can


----------

